# Bedside extenders



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Id like some pics and info on making some sides for my truck. I want to extend the sides maybe 2'. Any pics to go along would be nice to give me ideas also.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

well more info on the truck and whats on it body wise would help. or pics of truck. just an idea.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Its a stock 1996 Chevy Cheyenne 3/4 ton. 8 foot box.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess my question is what to use? What type of lumber is everybody using, pretreated, or just painted or sealing yourself? Im thinking of having a 1' tall board run the length, and then another board the same height, only make it shorther to taper at the end.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I am try understand. You say that bed on truck have those 4 hole where you put stake in it?

so you could have wood on top of bed? Like you try put lot stuff in it but wood help more room to pile?


That what you try say?

Keep mind I don't like it why because here Michigan have this and it is scrapper guy do this because they try get more scrap fit it plus it ugly than you think not pretty wood it look garbage wood.

I do like if it look pretty wood like red oak with wood stain paint it would be better than scrapper use paint wood on it.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Milwaukee;603150 said:


> I am try understand. You say that bed on truck have those 4 hole where you put stake in it?
> 
> so you could have wood on top of bed? Like you try put lot stuff in it but wood help more room to pile?
> 
> ...


Yep, thats exactly what I want Mil. I want to paint it white or have a nice stain on it. I have scrappers around here who use junk plywood pieces for sides, and it look very ugly. I want it to look good.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

take a look at Joe(Kubota Jr)'s truck . im not sure exactly how he did it but it looks pretty good. im sure if you pm him he would be more than happy to help you out

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65580


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

farmerkev;603156 said:


> Yep, thats exactly what I want Mil. I want to paint it white or have a nice stain on it. I have scrappers around here who use junk plywood pieces for sides, and it look very ugly. I want it to look good.


I understand now. I agree that scrapper use ugly wood.

Do you work with wood lot? For me I have little patient but it require much work plus red oak are not cheap to buy because it good wood.

and that guy build wood on F250 is nicest I have see. i can't say but is wood pine?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

milwaukee - i believe its pine again im not sure- either ill find out or he'll post here before i do,


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually Mil, I do work with wood a lot. I have a small shop in my basement with a few pretty good tools, and next year I will be going to school for carpentry.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea, Im sure its pine.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

farmerkev;603175 said:


> Actually Mil, I do work with wood a lot. I have a small shop in my basement with a few pretty good tools, and next year I will be going to school for carpentry.


That great.

I have wood shop in High School. I can do very good job with someone tell me what to do but for myself it worst.

Plus I am very bad with measure on wood so I have someone show me measure then I do myself when someday I need then i forgot again.

I don't know but are you plan leave all years? or just get off when don't need? And it would be decrease mpg if wood cause airflow like you see F350 with those flatbed or white box that are wide than cab?

Do you have 6 holes for wood stake in it? What paint you plan use? Wood stain? And pain with those stuff that are clear but thick like shiny? I think it start with P word.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

My bed has 4 post holes. I dont want one as tall as the one on the F-250, and I also dont want a piece on the front. I think Ill just use some cheap pine or something, and paint it with white barn paint.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

farmerkev;603187 said:


> My bed has 4 post holes. I dont want one as tall as the one on the F-250, and I also dont want a piece on the front. I think Ill just use some cheap pine or something, and paint it with white barn paint.


You may need a peice or two across the front to hold the sizes straight. I think if you just put the 2 sides on with no brace connecting them they would be quite unstable and push out once you put something in the bed that pushed against them.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Mark13;603242 said:


> You may need a peice or two across the front to hold the sizes straight. I think if you just put the 2 sides on with no brace connecting them they would be quite unstable and push out once you put something in the bed that pushed against them.


I shouldnt be putting much anything with weight in there, but you are right, Id like to make the front piece so its not attached to the sides permanately. Time to do some thinking.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I never thought it through, but I have 4 stake pockets. Anyway, its all done, and I painted it white. I decided to go with one 1x12x8 instead of 2 1x8x8's. I like it.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

You have any pictures?

I made some sides for my truck out of plywood with a piece at the front of the bed. I admit it doesnt look that great but it gets the job done and I built all the sides for under $15. Plus there only on the truck when im doing a lot of landscaping which isnt much anymore. They are preety tall. Taller than the cab of the truck.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

My camera broke a while back, and the screen is broke, but Ill see if I can still get a pic. They are nothing special, but I think they are ok.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Here they are.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody? I even washed it before the pic. xysport


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Guess nobody likes them. But thanks for the advice KubotaJr.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

kev - theyre nice looking just not sure exactly what youre doing with them they look a little small and flimsy.
however it does like you put a lot of time/effort into them so all in all you did a very nice job


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, like I say my camera is broke, so I cant get any better pics. But they are REALLY strong. Actually, I dont even think Ill be able to get them out without taking them apart.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Look good and it sure look better than scrapper guy have one it look ugly.


Did stake in bed's post is tight not loose?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, very tight.


----------

